
Litterati – A Mobile App to Track and Reduce Litter - azeirah
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/litterati/litterati-join-the-community-thats-cleaning-the-pl
======
azeirah
I'd like you to know that they're currently holding a kickstarter, and are
only $2,000 removed from their $50,000 goal with 21 hours left.

